# Toolpost indicator mounts



## GreatOldOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Inspired by tubalcain, I made some toolpost indicator holders / mounts. As my lathe is quite small, and has the smallest available wedge style toolpost, I got some small Mitutoyo indicators (they’re only 40mm in diameter) and made two separate holders, one for indicating the diameter of a part, and another for the face.


----------



## TTD (Apr 11, 2018)

Now those are slick...very nicely done! 

Nice indicators, too.


----------



## GreatOldOne (Apr 12, 2018)

TTD said:


> Now those are slick...very nicely done!
> 
> Nice indicators, too.


Thanks. The good thing about the small indicators was the price. eBay specials, only £30 each.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice, might have to do something like that myself.


----------



## stioc (Apr 12, 2018)

That looks great and something that might be super handy...what size/type dovetail cutter did you use? I'm guessing 30deg for the angle? I need to build or buy (if I want to finish the project this year lol) one.


----------



## GreatOldOne (Apr 12, 2018)

stioc said:


> what size/type dovetail cutter did you use? I'm guessing 30deg for the angle?



It’s a 60deg cutter, and it’s 5/8 inch if I recall.


----------



## jmarkwolf (May 13, 2018)

There were pics posted a few moths back (not certain it was this forum) from a guy that was also inspired by the Tubal Cain unit, that used a single indicator that spun in a bushing, and could be easily and quickly moved to either face of the tool holder, for indicating diameters and faces.

I'd like to find that one again.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 13, 2018)

I made one for diameters but I just use a magnetic base on the lathe bed for facing.


----------



## jmarkwolf (May 13, 2018)

Spent about an hour scouring the web and found the item below. It's not the one I'm looking for but very similar. The nice thing is that it's a dove-tail tool holder, so it doesn't require the use of any of your "precious" toolholders, and it does both diameters and faces, just by moving it between faces of the toolpost and spinning the indicator in it's friction bushing.  Very slick.

I think it was a Youtube video, the more I think about it.

http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-dial-indicator-holder-4


----------



## jmarkwolf (May 15, 2018)

Found it!






There are a lot of slick variants on the web, but I like this one best! Think I'll make one.


----------



## forhire (Jan 2, 2019)

I know this thread is a little old but I figured I'd share version. A few months ago I decide to make an indicator mount for each of the lathe workstations at the school. Very similar to the other designs in concept but using minimal materials. These are BXA sized. I attached them using a short length of aluminum hex turned down for the mount and held in place with a hex screw. Each end of the mount is tapped so the indicator can be moved for face indicating. I found teaching 4 jaw indicating a treat with this mount. This photo was taken during the construction of the BXA racks. These racks have worked great also.


----------



## WCraig (Jan 3, 2019)

If you are like me and lack access to a mill, you might consider 3D printing!  




The necessary files are on Thingiverse:  https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2797717

This particular one is supposed to be sized to fit a 0XA toolpost.  The dovetail opening was a little large for mine so I glued in a 0.45mm shim of aluminum.  Now it holds snugly.  The dial indicator fits very nicely.  I did have to use a tap to clean up both the 1/4-20 and 6mm threaded holes.

Note that there are several other 0XA tool holder options as well as for other sizes.

BTW, I don't have a 3D printer...our local library does.  It took 4.5 hours to print the indicator holder.  The library charges for printer time so it wasn't free.  It cost me about the same as buying a general-purpose toolholder and I didn't have to make a mount for the dial indicator.

When I get time, I'm going to print a similar holder for facing measurements and a couple of other parts.  I may also replace the cross-feed nut for my Atlas 618 with a 3D-printed one.  

Craig


----------



## cascao (Jan 4, 2019)

Made mine with a file and a hacksaw


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jan 6, 2019)

Here is mine 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akabud (Jan 6, 2019)

jmarkwolf said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my favorite too.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 7, 2019)

So...  on the 3D printing note:

I've had a design in my head for a  QCTP indicator mount for about a year now, but I didn't get around to buying a lump of alumimum, etc.  Well a friend of mine has a *really* nice 3D printer, and offered to 'prototype' it for me.
It turns out that is is plenty strong enough to use daily, even at "20% fill", which makes it pretty light.  I'm sure from the pictures anyone handy with the tools can fabricate one quite quickly.

[on a side note:  this is Revision 2 - we found 14 improvements to make to our first design!]


----------



## hman (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice double sided design!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 22, 2019)

jmarkwolf said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next project fer me  !!
Nearly done with my 2" boring head  project...................


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 8, 2021)

very nice good job.


----------

